# CERM Appendices



## uzy (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anybody have or know where I can get electronic copy (pdf or so) of CERM Appendices. I heard it was very usefull to have it separately in the exam. It is pain in the neck to copy from the CERM book. Please if you have attached it on this reply or send it to [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## MonteBiker (Sep 23, 2009)

uzy said:


> Does anybody have or know where I can get electronic copy (pdf or so) of CERM Appendices. I heard it was very usefull to have it separately in the exam. It is pain in the neck to copy from the CERM book. Please if you have attached it on this reply or send it to [email protected]
> Thank you



I don't know that you need all of the appendices... What is nice to have is the index, so that you can look up different pages without having to flip back and forth. Just tab the appendices that you think you will need. Here is the link to PPI where it has information about the CERM. The second link is the direct link to the pdf of the index, which is available from the first link.

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=CIVIL&amp;a...CERM11&amp;psp=

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_fl_bookInf...M-CERMindex.pdf


----------



## uzy (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks. I allready have index. I heard from many that it is very usefull to have aoppandix seperatly as well. It was very time saving because of lot of flipping around. If you anyway bump into some electonic copy please attche it here or send to [email protected] Thanks again.


----------



## uzy (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks. I allready have index. I heard from many that it is very usefull to have aoppandix seperatly as well. It was very time saving because of lot of flipping around. If you anyway bump into some electonic copy please attche it here or send to [email protected] Thanks again.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think you'll find anything electronic... but it never hurts to hope.

I second the notion that having them separate isn't much value. We're talking seconds (less than five!) to find the right appendix if you have the index handy. But if you think it's worthwhile, start photocopying!


----------



## uzy (Sep 24, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> I don't think you'll find anything electronic... but it never hurts to hope.
> I second the notion that having them separate isn't much value. We're talking seconds (less than five!) to find the right appendix if you have the index handy. But if you think it's worthwhile, start photocopying!


Personally, I think is more, let’s say 10 sec per problem (13 min per day, am and pm). I have problem with going back and forward all the time in my practicing. CERM is a good but robust book. Will try couple days more and then start copying. Thank you anyway.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 24, 2009)

uzy said:


> Personally, I think is more, let’s say 10 sec per problem (13 min per day, am and pm). I have problem with going back and forward all the time in my practicing. CERM is a good but robust book. Will try couple days more and then start copying. Thank you anyway.


I'm not trying to be argumentative...

But I think your calculations are a little off: Only a fraction of the problems will require the use of an appendix. And perhaps it would be better to tab the ones most likely to be used (you'll know which ones they are after having worked enough practice problems).

Don't get me wrong... if you do a good job photocopying, I'd love to see them PDFed!


----------

